# Wine Quiz



## Tom (Mar 30, 2010)

OK here is a QUIZ 


Wine Quiz Question 
How many AVA are there in the United States?

A. 76
B. 322
C. 198
D. 168


----------



## rocket man (Mar 30, 2010)

Tom said:


> OK here is a QUIZ
> 
> 
> Wine Quiz Question
> ...



My final answer is B. 198


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 30, 2010)

If your talking about the "Academy of Vocal Arts" I will have to check with Troy.

If your talking about "American Viticultural Areas" counting them up from coast to coast and border to border I come up with 198.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn Rocket you beat me to the press of the finger!


----------



## Tom (Mar 30, 2010)

Answer will be posted tomorrow.
Any OTHER guesses?


----------



## Tom (Mar 30, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> If your talking about the "Academy of Vocal Arts" I will have to check with Troy.
> 
> If your talking about "American Viticultural Areas" counting them up from coast to coast and border to border I come up with 198.


Did you use both your fingers and TOES?


----------



## rocket man (Mar 30, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Damn Rocket you beat me to the press of the finger!



I guess that's why I'm the rocket man. My wife says I'm fast at everything.:<


----------



## Tom (Mar 30, 2010)

OK so we ONLY have 2 winemakers that can answer this ?


----------



## Tom (Mar 30, 2010)

rocket man said:


> My final answer is B. 198



OK ROCKET MAN !!
You say B or is it C?
C is 198 NOT "B"
OR is it "B" ?
What U been drinking I's surprised that Dan didnt see the typo.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 30, 2010)

I am trying to behave today.


----------



## rocket man (Mar 30, 2010)

OOPS!!!! I guess I type faster than I can think. The answer is 198 so I guess my final answer is C 198. I wished I was sampling a little wine when I answered but that was just before I went to work. That's okay though I'm going home here shortly so I'll have to start sampling right away.


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I am trying to behave today.



Why whats so special today, do you have to visit your mother?


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2010)

D. 168. If I'm right what do I win?


----------



## Dugger (Mar 30, 2010)

What's an AVA? If it's American Vitacultural Area, what's that?


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2010)

*Ok here's the answer*

Wine Quiz Question 

How many AVA are there in the United States?

A. 76
B. 322
C. 198
D. 168



Wine Quiz Answer: C. 198

According to the TTB as of 1/7/10 there we 198 official AVAs.


Congrats to those who got it right !


----------



## Lurker (Mar 31, 2010)

I can answer it now.


----------



## Dugger (Mar 31, 2010)

Dugger said:


> What's an AVA? If it's American Vitacultural Area, what's that?



Ok, I looked it up and it is kinda what I thought. Since it comes under the umbrella of the TTB, are there some kind of regulatory controls in these areas that would, say, supercede state laws? Or is it a designation to let someone know what kind of grapes might be expected to grow in that area?
I see we have only 7 VA's in Canada, in southern BC and Ontario.
I'd not heard or seen the designation before so just curious.


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2010)

Lurker said:


> I can answer it now.[/QUOTE
> 
> There is ALWAYS a smart A$$


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2010)

Dugger said:


> Ok, I looked it up and it is kinda what I thought. Since it comes under the umbrella of the TTB, are there some kind of regulatory controls in these areas that would, say, supercede state laws? Or is it a designation to let someone know what kind of grapes might be expected to grow in that area?
> I see we have only 7 VA's in Canada, in southern BC and Ontario.
> I'd not heard or seen the designation before so just curious.



Any kind of grapes .
Here is more info
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Viticultural_Area


----------



## Dugger (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, Tom, I think I get it now - if a wine is produced and is labeled as being from a certain AVA, then minimum 85% of the grapes used in that wine must come from that AVA, so it's a way to advertise and market but with some controls.


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2010)

Yep, There U go...


----------

